# Trying to help someone sell a car...



## Irrational Exuberance (Aug 18, 2022)

A relative of mine recently had to deal with the death of their spouse, and now they're looking for ways to sell a couple of vehicles (a truck and a detachable mobile home trailer, specifically).

I'm in the "preliminary information gathering" stage of things, and I've got some leads on how to go about the process, but any general advice from people wouldn't go amiss. I'm not in the position to negotiate on their behalf. Thanks.

Sources already found:

https://www.jdpower.com/Cars/Shopping-Guides/how-to-sell-your-car-for-the-most-money
https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/advice/how-to-sell-your-car
https://www.creditkarma.com/auto/i/best-site-sell-car


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 18, 2022)

Put a "For Sale"  sign on them?


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Aug 18, 2022)

Write "never driven by Hitler" in the ad.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Aug 18, 2022)

Diesel Boogaloo said:


> Write "never driven by Hitler" in the ad.


Does it count if he was in the passenger seat? I mean, there was just that one time...


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Aug 18, 2022)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> Does it count if he was in the passenger seat? I mean, there was just that one time...
> 
> View attachment 3615784


Shhh, no one has to know.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Aug 18, 2022)

For the truck, you just need to know what it is worth by looking at KBB and on things like FB Marketplace or Craigslist, have good title, ideally have some maintenance records. Detached mobile home - so a mobile home that is renting its lot or is sitting on your relative's land?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 18, 2022)

Partially dox the car so we know whether or not it's a piece of shit.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Aug 18, 2022)

Kvervandi said:


> For the truck, you just need to know what it is worth by looking at KBB and on things like FB Marketplace or Craigslist, have good title, ideally have some maintenance records. Detached mobile home - so a mobile home that is renting its lot or is sitting on your relative's land?


I'll check.


ArnoldPalmer said:


> Partially dox the car so we know whether or not it's a piece of shit.


Excuse _you _- it identifies as a truck, thank you.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 18, 2022)

Okay, well, what's the year, make, and model?


----------



## TurdFondler (Aug 18, 2022)

Just look at your local classifieds for similar vehicles and price accordingly. Markets are fucked due to supply chain so blue book isn't super helpful right now.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 18, 2022)

That, and trucks have extremely high resale value in general, especially in the rust belt where they're considered disposable. A running and driving "1500 or larger" truck that isn't ready to dissolve into red dust can fetch at least $5000 to the right person, regardless of its age. It helps to know the brand, because you can squeeze more money out of it, depending.


----------

